# Pharma cialis



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Big pair of tits doest for me


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


 I love it

Vidalista it's called at least that's what I'm buying from eBay

S


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Big pair of tits doest for me


 Usually for me but not in pct!!


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Sebbek said:


> I love it
> 
> Vidalista it's called at least that's what I'm buying from eBay
> 
> S


 Thanks mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> Usually for me but not in pct!!


 PCT? Wtf is that man

Try forever


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can vouch for vidalista theyre g2g

Dimensions labs cialis just as good tbf

Whichever you get cheaper id go for


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> I love it
> 
> Vidalista it's called at least that's what I'm buying from eBay
> 
> S


 You've helped me out with info on these before. One more question if you have an answer?

Do you think the 60mg tabs are significantly stronger than the 40's? Obviously they should be but in my experience sometimes stronger advertised tabs are really just more underdosed.

Ive been cutting the 40's into 3 pieces and having ED. But if the 60s are legit I could get almost a week out of a pill.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


 I would say they r dosed correctly 40 or 60

S


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mzt36?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I bought from this guy - they are strong. I took 1/4 tablet and my rod was the stiffest I have ever seen it lol...


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Sebbek said:


> I love it
> 
> Vidalista it's called at least that's what I'm buying from eBay
> 
> S


 Thanks mat



herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mzt36?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I bought from this guy - they are strong. I took 1/4 tablet and my rod was the stiffest I have ever seen it lol...


 Just got some cheers. The boyfriend will be happy


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Thanks mat
> 
> Just got some cheers. The boyfriend will be happy


 Pics or no happy boyfriend


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

superpube said:


> Pics or no happy boyfriend


 Elton threesome


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

TITO said:


> Elton threesome


 Oooh topical, lol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


 Currently using Orbis Ciallis pre workout and they are very good on par with wildcat ciallis.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

p_oisin22 said:


> Can vouch for vidalista theyre g2g
> 
> Dimensions labs cialis just as good tbf
> 
> ...


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dimension cialis are hard to get hold of, I've been trying for last few months. In my opinion if they are like the old hacks cialis then they are best out there by mile.

Using wildcat now and not a patch on dimension / dhacks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mzt36?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I bought from this guy - they are strong. I took 1/4 tablet and my rod was the stiffest I have ever seen it lol...


 pics or floppy c0ck


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mzt36?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I bought from this guy - they are strong. I took 1/4 tablet and my rod was the stiffest I have ever seen it lol...


 Which ones did you go for mate? I could do with some in a hurry, got a first smash with a new bird on the cards at the weekend and I want to split her in half like an old oak tree :lol: not sure they'll be here in time though.

Guessing the T20 weekenders? I used to have some 20mg pharma cialis in my stash but can't find them since I moved house.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Which ones did you go for mate? I could do with some in a hurry, got a first smash with a new bird on the cards at the weekend and I want to split her in half like an old oak tree :lol: not sure they'll be here in time though.
> 
> Guessing the T20 weekenders? I used to have some 20mg pharma cialis in my stash but can't find them since I moved house.


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-Natural-Weekend-Sex-Pills-T40-CT-/252380565241?hash=item3ac30dcef9:g:-~AAAOSwZQxW4t7B

I ordered the t40 lad. that is why I take 1/4 tab which is 10mg.. You wont receive them any time this week lad. They take about 10days as he is from Lithuania


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-Natural-Weekend-Sex-Pills-T40-CT-/252380565241?hash=item3ac30dcef9:g:-~AAAOSwZQxW4t7B
> 
> I ordered the t40 lad. that is why I take 1/4 tab which is 10mg.. You wont receive them any time this week lad. They take about 10days as he is from Lithuania


 Cheers mate, I'll order some as long as they're legit.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Cheers mate, I'll order some as long as they're legit.


 I can vouch for them - they are legit! 1/4 tab does me rightly lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

herc said:


> I can vouch for them - they are legit! 1/4 tab does me rightly lol


 Good stuff! I don't have any problems, but I really wanna show this slag who's boss :lol: may even keep her hanging on till the f**kers arrive.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Good stuff! I don't have any problems, but I really wanna show this slag who's boss :lol:


 I am on PCT after a lonnng time on. (1yr5m) so i have them just incase. Also to help with BP


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-Natural-Weekend-Sex-Pills-T40-CT-/252380565241?hash=item3ac30dcef9:g:-~AAAOSwZQxW4t7B
> 
> I ordered the t40 lad. that is why I take 1/4 tab which is 10mg.. You wont receive them any time this week lad. They take about 10days as he is from Lithuania


 Are these the vidalista brand?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oldnewb said:


> Are these the vidalista brand?


 yes lad


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldnewb said:


> Are these the vidalista brand?


 Yes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ordered some earlier on, will post up a review once they arrive and I've necked a few.

Hoping to be walking round with a rounders bat between my legs for 48 hours :lol:

Instead of this chipolata I'm usually rocking.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

20mg WC Cialis used to put me into random public erection mode for about 36hrs.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

herc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/mzt36?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> I bought from this guy - they are strong. I took 1/4 tablet and *my rod was the stiffest I have ever seen it *lol...


 That is fcking hilarious. Great delivery fella.


----------



## Winston0555 (Feb 24, 2016)

VIGO CH 450mg http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182107174924 for me the best. 1/4 tablet working perfect.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still waiting on these cu**s to arrive ffs lol!

Had to smash the new bird for the first time on Saturday night 'natty' and she's been pestering the back out of me for round 2 ever since, so I must've done something right.

Still hoping these get here today or tomorrow (had a desptached email last week) so I can ruin her at the weekend.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252348947737?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

without a doubt these are genuine cialis ...pretty good price too

proof below

http://www.drugs.com/imprints/c-20-1510.html


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Any one took these abroad before??? Iv taken viagra just not these? Not sure if your allowed?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

DORIAN said:


> Any one took these abroad before??? Iv taken viagra just not these?


 I took some to the Dominican once, left them in the blister pack and just chucked them in my case, no issues


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I took some to the Dominican once, left them in the blister pack and just chucked them in my case, no issues


 Thought it would be ok. Only going to Spain aswell so should be sweet cheers


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

what are the VL ones? Levitra? Never tried that so I might be tempted to have a go.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

The recommended dose is 20mg as needed. 40mg seems excessive to me. Lilly also promotes 2.5 to 5mg a day for "always ready-to-do" maintenance. Of course, you can take more if you need them. Over here in Greece, 5mg x 30 tabs (1 month supply) is 90 euros, so I just went ahead and had my own 5mg tabs pressed locally. I thought I could do just 10 grams (2000 tabs), but they needed a minimum of 50 grams to run the press. So I ended up with 3 lifetimes worth of tabs. LOL. Working great, though.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

samb213 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252348947737?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> without a doubt these are genuine cialis ...pretty good price too
> 
> ...


 Have you used these?

Had vidalista and were great - I see t40 vidalista but did not think they did 40mg tabs!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Winston0555 said:


> VIGO CH 450mg http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182107174924 for me the best. 1/4 tablet working perfect.


 what do they contain?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.kamagra-1st.com/tadalafil-60.html

these are g2g and had them testee at wedinos


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

My Vidalista T40 finally arrived and they're legit, I broke them in half and took 2 x 20mg over the course of the weekend, results were good but I always seem to suffer with sides (headache and back pain) but they're strong.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

I went for the c20 imprinted tabs, should arrive tomorrow, will see what they're like.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Devil said:


> I went for the c20 imprinted tabs, should arrive tomorrow, will see what they're like.


 I was like a steel bar for over an hour easily I reckon, plugging away, schooled myself and the nodder split as I got carried away up to the money shot, cost me £25 for the morning after pill for her and was awkward as f**k.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Gary29 said:


> I was like a steel bar for over an hour easily I reckon, plugging away, schooled myself and the nodder split as I got carried away up to the money shot, cost me £25 for the morning after pill for her and was awkward as f**k.


 Stairs are much cheaper mate


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Devil said:


> Stairs are much cheaper mate


 This was more of a one nighter kind of deal so wanted to be sure.

Stairs are best in long term relationships.


----------



## JesusNavas (Apr 11, 2016)

DORIAN said:


> Anyone got a link for these on ebay. There's loads but not sure which are pharma. I'm sure iv seen a post before but not sure cheers


 Look for the ones made by Lilly, it will have a yellow and green box and have a lilly shiney sticker on...those are Pharma and the best.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

JesusNavas said:


> Look for the ones made by Lilly, it will have a yellow and green box and have a lilly shiney sticker on...those are Pharma and the best.


 Using them vidalister mate the spot on


----------



## Winston0555 (Feb 24, 2016)

My new discovery. VIGO FM 100. Undoubtedly the effect of cialis. Can compare:
20mg cialis - about 1/3 tablet of VIGO FM 100
Nice and clean effect.


----------

